# Squid error



## Abdul waheed (Nov 5, 2017)

Do u you know what is this error squid: 

```
ERROR: Could not send signal 15 to process 1992: (3) No such process
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes, it means you're trying to kill a process that doesn't exist.


----------

